# Jon Jones Sig



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys!
Just did a Jon Jones Sig..
It took me some time to work with the original render (it was a difficult one - a screen shot, not the best quality), plus i really wanted to add some fire in the sig...took me some time until i found something interesting.
I have them in a pack of two...one has different lighting and saturation.
Any thoughts?
PS: by mistake i've deleted the original sig in .psd format 
so i'll take you sugestions into considerations and work on them after (id you have any! )


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

they both look identical to me, but pretty good man. I would probably delete the O and N sections that are covering his face though


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i'd put JJ on the phone and in the background Nick Diaz running away from a cop with a joint in his hand.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Pigwog said:


> they both look identical to me, but pretty good man. I would probably delete the O and N sections that are covering his face though


First one is darker 
I would try and delete a part of the O and N, but the original .psd file is gone , deleted by mistake...son of a b**ch!!
I worked on it a bit. Clone stamp tool!
It's definitely better! 



E Lit Er Ate said:


> i'd put JJ on the phone and in the background Nick Diaz running away from a cop with a joint in his hand.


HAHA!
Nice one. I'll try and do one maybe...not now cuz i'm busy but when i'll have some time :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

my only coment is that the way it is rendered makes Jones look nothing like Jones... does that make sense?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> my only coment is that the way it is rendered makes Jones look nothing like Jones... does that make sense?


The original render was a print screen, from a trailer to UFC on Versus2: the Jones vs Matyushenko event.
When i watched it i really liked Jones in that state: screaming, being bad. 
the quality wasn't that good.

This is the original picture that i used for the sig.
Annyway i'll do it again one of these days, cuz like i've said i deleted the original .psd file with all the layers and couldn't modify the Jones render like i wanted.

Still i'm quite happy with the sig, but would have wanted to make some fine adjustements to it. I tried clone stamp, but that has a limit .


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

(not mine)


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Not enough blending
2. the way it looks now.. the letters are too big.. there isn't a central focus.. 
3. too much red 
4. try adding a light source and maintain that source of light throughout the sig, adding shading where necessary (also goes with the focus theme)
5. 'less is more' ..
6. try using the 'Gaussian Blur', then deleting areas of focus
7. try using multiple 'Gradients' to achieve color, different hints of color, so no one color is too overwhelming ..
8. a complete 4-sided border would look more complete on this design ..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> (not mine)


LOL! They took a street fighter pic and put Jon in it...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> 1. Not enough blending
> 2. the way it looks now.. the letters are too big.. there isn't a central focus..
> 3. too much red
> 4. try adding a light source and maintain that source of light throughout the sig, adding shading where necessary (also goes with the focus theme)
> ...


Thanks for the critics. 

I'll have another go at this one, sometimes in the near future. It's in my "to do" list


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

limba said:


> Thanks for the critics.
> 
> I'll have another go at this one, sometimes in the near future. It's in my "to do" list



it's always easier to look at someone else's work and critique.. 

when it comes to designing your own.. it's a bit trickier 

i have a hard time as well.. and learning just like you .. 

But what i do is experiment with tutorials .. there's tons of really good ones that can be found on Google.. 

I must have done atleast 50 tutorials, from beginning to end.. there are many tricks/tips that i have learned from them.. 

i.e. focus & depth is very important in a good sig .. something that is neglected often.. 

Here's one of my favorites.. it contains 15 really good Tutorials:
http://www.markedlines.com/15-signature-tutorials-from-deviantart/

i have done them all from beginning to end.. one of my favorites is 'Gryphon' .. i like his style and simplicity.. 

Good Luck


----------

